# My lovely girl...



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Just a quick piccy that fills me with joy!! Now it is no secret that Tilly isn't the most affectionate of girls...she is amazing in so many other areas but is almost aloof in her affection...kind of like a cat a guess! Anyway, out of absolutely nowhere last night she was walking by the sofa, stopped and looked at me kind of funny...then a giant paw plopped on my leg and before I knew it she was scrambling up on my knee. I was so shocked and delighted at this public display of affection I made my friend take a picture! At least with a dog that doesn't over do it with the affection, you know they REALLY mean it when they do show it!!

Isn't she pretty!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Tilly is beautiful and looks so happy on your lap.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

awwww... That is so special. I love being snuggled by my dog. It's always special time. Love the picture!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lovely to see Tilly on your lap. Maybe she's been watching Harry and decided she could do it too! Doesn't fit quite as well as Harry though!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

That's so precious!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Two pretty girls!!
Very sweet!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shot of you and Tilly. She makes a perfect lap dog.


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

Wonderful picture of the two of you!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Awww! I bet Harry has told her how good it is to snuggle up to mum!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet picture....and one big lap puppy!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Wonderful shot! So glad you got a picture of it!!!: Now you have a ready made smile maker whenever you need it


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

everyone needs a mommy time.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Definately a piccie to be framed, will now wait for the sequal - both Tilly and Harry deciding they want to snuggle up with mum at the same time


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Aww... so sweet! I love Tilly pictures!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

awww shes beautiful and what a great picture....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that really is sweet of Tilly to plop herself down your lap, and definitely a pic worth saving


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

The two of you look so relaxed sitting there!What a great picture.
My son arrived in York this past Monday. He said it is beautiful and he loves it. He is there until the end of May.


----------



## lizandhec (Sep 20, 2009)

What a sweet picture!!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

awww bless her she looks like she is enjoying her cuddle as much as you are


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

Awww....so sweet. Glad your friend was able to get the camera in time and snap the shot. What a treasure!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

She's a little large for a lap dog, Emma, but Tilliy's giving you a moment to remember.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't know why they think they can fit on your lap lol lovely photos of you both


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL how lovely  xx


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

She certainly looks comfortable there. That is a wonderful picture.

Kirby is much for cuddling either, it's special when they ask for it. Now Darby is my lap dog, he can't wait for me to sit so he can climb up and plunk down.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I think she just may decide that your lap is a place she wants to frequent.

What a sweet photo.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Emma what a sweet picture!!! I can just see the joy in your face  There is nothing better than puppy cuddles!!


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice picture, both of you


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great picture, NOW that is my kind of lap dog!
Emma, both you and Tilly are pretty.


----------

